# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Fixing Timber Weatherboards

## johnstonfencing

Hello All, 
I was watching 'Uncle Knackers' owner builder video series on youtube. I noticed that he installed his weatherboards by nailing in the top of the board and the bottom was fixed down using glue/sealant to the board below, covering the nails! 
Anyone else done this before as well? If so, how does this stand up long term?  
Cheers  
Craig

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It's what I've done in the past...I thought this was always the way it has been done.  Though I've never bothered with the sealant or glue.

----------


## phild01

Hang on, isn't it usual to nail the lower part of the weatherboard just above the board below it and no adhesive! 
Here is a link to weatherboard fixing as I know it: http://www.periodmouldings.com.au/me...n_01052014.pdf

----------


## OBBob

That's what I thought phil. Replacing individual weatherboards maybe be tougher of they are glued. Also, they seem to be able to move a fair bit with the expansion / contraction of the house and I'm not sure what result that would have on the glue fixing.

----------


## ringtail

Timber boards should always be fixed in the lower section making sure the nail doesn't hit the underlying thin section of the previous board. However, knackers was using FC boards which don't shrink or move so I guess it doesn't matter as much. I guess if one used sika that lap would be pretty indestructible.

----------


## johnstonfencing

Cheers Guys, 
Thanks ringtail, I watched it first time and just assumed timber weatherboards with a different technique!  After reading your post I realised it was in the comments section of the video explaining the type of product. 
Cheers

----------


## ringtail

No worries

----------


## Skinah

Our house was built with FC boards and no glue was used only nails on the top edge that got hidden by the next board as someone posted. You also have to let water out from behind the boards from condensation. Warm air from inside the house hits the cold outside air and forms water this is why houses have the foil sarking house wrap under the boards. If building yourself be sure to learn about the building wrap and how water forms and needs to leave your walls.

----------

